# Teramont Goodies on eBay



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...0.Xvw+teramont.TRS1&_nkw=vw+teramont&_sacat=0


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone tried that organizer tray for the armrest?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Cent...ash=item3af56b7d41:g:H2AAAOSwSQFZ8Fi0&vxp=mtr


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Haven?t tried it yet, but it is also on Amazon and reviewers pointed out the Teramont has a different latch and some modest surgery is required to make it fit.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Atlas123 said:


> Haven?t tried it yet, but it is also on Amazon and reviewers pointed out the Teramont has a different latch and *some modest surgery is required to make it fit*.


Screw that...


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I ordered the center console storage tray, along with the Chrome mirror caps and the 4Motion Side Emblems which is personally think look great... the tray did need to be modified, but nothing a dremel tool or a file and 2 minutes work couldn't fix. The tray is awesome... save the center console from being a disorganized junk bin.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

MGPVW said:


> I ordered the center console storage tray, along with the Chrome mirror caps and the 4Motion Side Emblems which is personally think look great... the tray did need to be modified, but nothing a *dremel tool or a file *and 2 minutes work couldn't fix. The tray is awesome... save the center console from being a disorganized junk bin.



Are those used on the tray or the actual bin/lid?

Can you share any pics of the modification needed?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

purchased one of these on ebay for under 20$
I had to cut (saw) out a little rectangle where the closing latch goes in
i try to take a picture tomorrow


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Are those used on the tray or the actual bin/lid?
> 
> Can you share any pics of the modification needed?


This Amazon reviewer posted before and after pics of his mod to a similar insert, the same thing should work for other inserts:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B073M3XNZY


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Atlas123 said:


> This Amazon reviewer posted before and after pics of his mod to a similar insert, the same thing should work for other inserts:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B073M3XNZY


Thanks.

I do like these door handle pocket thingies: https://www.amazon.com/Front-Storag...rd_wg=VF1UL&psc=1&refRID=F28HFNTQZ6B3QE8AFNGW


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice! Ordered a carbon headlight switch bezel. I'll be attempting to integrate my trailer brake controller's adjustment knob there and this saves me drilling the OE piece. I will post pictures when I get it all together (late December).


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I got this armrest cubby today. 
I had bought it before seeing this post unfortunately. 

Mine as well doesn't latch as noted above. 

I've contacted the seller to see how they would like to resolve this. 

Not a fan of having to hack up a piece of plastic to get it to"work" when it should have worked mod free.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Anyone check out the goodies on AliExpress? Some of the more interesting ones I saw...

DRL halos for around the fog lights

Bumper guards (fronts may fit, rear more questionable)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

They make chrome side upper door trim that says 4motion which is similar to the one that comes on the r line. I like i think?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ice4life said:


> They make chrome side upper door trim that says 4motion which is similar to the one that comes on the r line. I like i think?


Oooo, I like the look of this. Just scared it will look cheap or fall off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> Oooo, I like the look of this. Just scared it will look cheap or fall off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i mean the r-line version gets a similar piece so maybe its not too cheap..


----------

